# Making it happen in the field and on the water!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

It has been a very busy last couple of days for the crew; we've had some great hunts and fishing trips, but we've also had some trips that were a grind as well.

We are having streaks of good waterfowl weather/conditions and then we'll have a few days when it heats back up and the hunting slows but the fishing is great. For the most part we've been able to keep our day duck hunters on good to great shoots with a few falling short of our standards. Lots of window time scouting, watching ponds morning & afternoon, setting up right where they want to be and resting them has been the keys to success.

The goose hunting is about to bust wide open as we have 3 farms currently harvesting 2nd crop rice and the birds are just waiting to get in there. The amount of young snow geese is amazing and their are going to be some monster goose shoots turned in this year by our goose hunters.

Our duck club struggled overall this weekend. They did turn in a few great shoots, but for the most part it wasn't what we'd like to see numbers wise for them. As soon as a couple of these farmers get their rice out and we get a few more ponds pumped up for them, things should really turn on for our club.

We only have a few openings left later this month for duck hunts and during Dec, so if you're wanting to hunt with us, we need to get you in the calendar ASAP. We do have more openings for goose hunts, but those will start to fill quickly.

Below are our remaining openings. 
Duck Hunts with lodging the night before 
November 21, 22, 24, 25, 26 
December 14, 18, 19, 23, 27-31 
All pricing includes lodging with meals. 
3ppl-$450 per person 
4ppl-$425 per person 
5ppl-$400 per person 
6ppl-$375 per person

Goose Hunts with lodging the night before 
November 19, 21, 26, 27-30 
December 1, 3-8, 13-19, 21-23, 27, 28, 30 
All pricing includes lodging with meals. 
$375 per person, minimum of 6ppl 
Pre-set spread is an additional $500


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

